# Sancho Panza (Cuba) Belicosos Cigar Review - Well balanced, very smooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

No wow factor.... just a very well balanced, super smooth, medium bodied cigar. A very enjoyable smoke.

Read the full review here: Sancho Panza (Cuba) Belicosos Cigar Review - Well balanced, very smooth


----------

